# Custom Fishing Shirts



## eastbayking (Feb 2, 2013)

I own a screen printing business and an avid fisherman. So I wanted to offer a PFF special. Since I get asked alot about smaller quantity's of shirts I came up with this special I want to offer to forum members. A Dozen white, short sleeve shirts with any front and back one color image for $150. You have to provide art, or if you just want your fishing team name or boat name on shirts we can work together to come up with something cool. Pm me for details


----------



## eastbayking (Feb 2, 2013)

Heres a one color print example.


----------



## gcrbama (May 3, 2008)

How much for a dozen work/biz shirts? Honestly, I really like the Hanes shirts my wife makes me wear from dollar general. I could buy those an you could print? What are your thoughts?


----------



## eastbayking (Feb 2, 2013)

gcrbama said:


> How much for a dozen work/biz shirts? Honestly, I really like the Hanes shirts my wife makes me wear from dollar general. I could buy those an you could print? What are your thoughts?


Hey man, yes I can print shirts you provide, I generally like to use shirts from my distributor because I can guarantee them, I can get hanes as well, but if you wanted to provide shirts I can print job for you for $100


----------



## eastbayking (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks again for all inquires/orders! BUMP


----------



## PaulandBethB (Apr 19, 2012)

Call me tomorrow. I would like to talk to you 850.316.6940


----------

